# Seminole updates



## chobrown (Dec 30, 2011)

Me and some of my buddies are planning on making the trip this weekend. Just wondering if the birds are there or not and if its worth going.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 30, 2011)

i dont hunt it myself so i cant respond... others that do hunt it probably wont tell ya anything positive unfortunatly.


----------



## g24dawggone (Dec 30, 2011)

Ill tell you there were couple hundred pintails down in fitzgerald yday from what im hearing on a park lake.... Prob flying in down that way


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got back, wouldn't waste your gas.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2011)

Not worth it


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 30, 2011)

of course , come on duck gods , bash him


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> Just got back, wouldn't waste your gas.




sad thing is, this is actually the truth.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 30, 2011)

nowigeon said:


> of course , come on duck gods , bash him



Who's bashed him?


----------



## Dupree (Dec 30, 2011)

I would go to clarks hill.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> Who's bashed him?



X2. Regardless of the loaded question, who bashed him? Could probably (maybe) kill a limit of coots on seminole.  With your boat. Save the shells.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 30, 2011)

ugabulldog56 said:


> sad thing is, this is actually the truth.


For once, I give an honest report. Must be getting soft in my old age.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 30, 2011)

GSURugger said:


> X2. Regardless of the loaded question, who bashed him? Could probably (maybe) kill a limit of coots on seminole.  With your boat. Save the shells.



It seems even the coots are getting tired of being ran up while people "scout". Have never seen coots fly like they did this week.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 30, 2011)

I was out there on Tuesday fishing, not hunting.  I'm not a duck hunter.
I heard plenty of shots and saw plenty of ducks.  Can't identify them for you except to say they were very dark in color.  No, they were not coots.
Several groups flew pasted me at about 900 mph flying 3 feet on the surface of the water.

Also millions of coots to thin out.  Please.


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 30, 2011)

oh no , someone gave a serious scoutin report , if you weren't a mod all these mighty duck gods would rip you a new one.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2011)

nowigeon said:


> oh no , someone gave a serious scoutin report , if you weren't a mod all these mighty duck gods would rip you a new one.



Lighten up, Francis!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2011)

This will get good I tell ya!


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't confuse "plenty of shots" with good duck hunting. Even the big airboat out from Sealey's around noon on Tuesday was getting "plenty of shots".......at 40 mph.


----------



## chadair (Dec 30, 2011)

nowigeon said:


> oh no , someone gave a serious scoutin report , if you weren't a mod all these mighty duck gods would rip you a new one.


----------



## mitch9240 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have hunted there about every weekend and there is nothing worth hunting there right now havent been seeing any great numbers as i was earlier in the season went from hunting 60-100 birds to hunting 10-15 birds i would save my money and hunt somewhere closer to home because seminole is dry of birds right now and i dont see it getting better anytime soon


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 31, 2011)

mitch9240 said:


> I have hunted there about every weekend and there is nothing worth hunting there right now havent been seeing any great numbers as i was earlier in the season went from hunting 60-100 birds to hunting 10-15 birds i would save my money and hunt somewhere closer to home because seminole is dry of birds right now and i dont see it getting better anytime soon



Looking at your avatar I can see what happened to the birds on seminole..lol


----------



## Moondawg (Dec 31, 2011)

*Silence*

I am the Duck God of the Moon. There is nothing that makes me more angrier than hunters giving true scouting reports, also duck hunters who don't shoot benelli's, wear drake clothing, and use $150 duck calls. I have spoken.


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 31, 2011)

good response M.D. , know your role , i am duck god


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 31, 2011)

francis is lit up


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Moondawg said:


> I am the Duck God of the Moon. There is nothing that makes me more angrier than hunters giving true scouting reports, also duck hunters who don't shoot benelli's, wear drake clothing, and use $150 duck calls. I have spoken.



 The sad part is its very true


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 31, 2011)

i would say i was duck god but i fell and got my waders flooded this morning so i think that disqualifies me


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2011)

There is only one duck God and he is has not posted in this thread.


----------



## nowigeon (Dec 31, 2011)

oh really? maybe HE will grace us with HIS presence.   i am duck god , over


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 31, 2011)

g24dawggone said:


> Ill tell you there were couple hundred pintails down in fitzgerald yday from what im hearing on a park lake.... Prob flying in down that way


----------



## matt brown (Dec 31, 2011)

Grow up people. Its Georgia


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> oh really? maybe HE will grace us with HIS presence.   i am duck god , over



No, you are not, but you are talented.  Are you playing Larry, Curly or Moe in the new resurgent movie?


----------



## nowigeon (Jan 1, 2012)

i'll take whatever role you didn't get http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/rofl.gif i am duck god


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 1, 2012)

only thing thats being shot  are some ringnecks an bluebills. were some canvasback out in the open water


----------



## florida boy (Jan 1, 2012)

hunted it till noon yesterday.....1 woodrow and a buffie.....slimpickens


----------



## bbducks (Jan 1, 2012)

One bluebill and 5 ringers today. It was foggy but just waited it out and they came on in.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 2, 2012)

Where the real duck god at?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 2, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Where the real duck god at?



Up north with the ducks


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 2, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> Up north with the ducks



Must be.  The ducks are definitely up north.


----------



## gdhall (Jan 6, 2012)

Using $150 calls? If you were using calls on Lake Seminole that might have been half the problem. I scouted it 2 weeks ago and saw a good number of ducks in open water. But they weren't getting anywhere close to an island or a grass patch. If you have a layout boat you might do okay. Otherwise you're probably going to kill 1 or 2 tops and spend a fortune on gas to get you there.  We hunted it last saturday in the worst fog I've even seen and after having ducks fly the outsides of our decoys about 100 yards from the grass we decided since it was so foggy to just stand about 50 yards past the deeks. Well the ducks could see us, but apparently the bass fishermen couldn't? I decided if he's going to fish where I'm hunting then when I leave I'm going to drive right by his boat while he's fishing. Seems fair enough?


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 6, 2012)

I think those that say the really bad stuff about seminole are probably the folks like myself who hunted there years ago in the good times when nobody had a mud motor and the ducks were relatively undisturbed.  It wasn't uncommon to spot ducks in almost every pocket and backwater then.  For those who hunted it then, it's hard to find it enjoyable now.  I used to go almost every weekend, take forever getting to my spot (with my 9.8 mercury), kill a limit, and lose sleep waiting on the next hunt.  This year I haven't even been, and could care less because SEMINOLE SUCKS!


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 6, 2012)

buckpasser said:


> I think those that say the really bad stuff about seminole are probably the folks like myself who hunted there years ago in the good times when nobody had a mud motor and the ducks were relatively undisturbed.  It wasn't uncommon to spot ducks in almost every pocket and backwater then.  For those who hunted it then, it's hard to find it enjoyable now.  I used to go almost every weekend, take forever getting to my spot (with my 9.8 mercury), kill a limit, and lose sleep waiting on the next hunt.  This year I haven't even been, and could care less because SEMINOLE SUCKS!



AMEN!!!! People these days do not understand that scouting for ducks doesn't mean riding through every flock you see and just see what they do. Those birds get so much pressure now that they head off the lake to the private ponds.  Lake Seminole is now a joke.....if you remember what it was like even 5 years ago.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, Big Sem is just Ga's version of guntersville now.  

Oh and all the REAL duck gods have been banned from this site.


----------



## vrooom (Jan 6, 2012)

Scouting was difficult this afternoon.  There were multiple groups in kayaks in the open water trying to paddle up to rafts to shoot.  Everytime I go I see people trying to rally ducks.  If the DNR wants to write tickets they should just sit at the landing with binoculars and watch people rally ducks.  There were some guys with the blind up and decoys out just sitting in open water today too.  Pressured is an understatement.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 6, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> AMEN!!!! People these days do not understand that scouting for ducks doesn't mean riding through every flock you see and just see what they do. Those birds get so much pressure now that they head off the lake to the private ponds.  Lake Seminole is now a joke.....if you remember what it was like even 5 years ago.



It was like that 5 years ago too.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 7, 2012)

Atleast 5 years ago you could get away from the topwaters.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 7, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I was out there on Tuesday fishing, not hunting.  I'm not a duck hunter.
> I heard plenty of shots and saw plenty of ducks.  Can't identify them for you except to say they were very dark in color.  No, they were not coots.
> Several groups flew pasted me at about 900 mph flying 3 feet on the surface of the water.
> 
> Also millions of coots to thin out.  Please.



You just described Ruddy Ducks.


----------

